# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Prezantime që na kanë lënë mbresa

## rezi_Mynihut

Te nderuar antare te Forumit shqiptar
Te dashur lexues,

ne bashkpunim me mirembajtesin e palodhur te Forumit te prezantimeve Kacakun,
menduam te rradhisim ketu disa nga prezantimet qe na kane lene mbresa te vecanta.

*Prezantimi i vetvetes ne publik eshte nje dhunti dhe nje art me vete!
Dhe njekohesisht edhe nje shenje respekti kundrejt te tjereve.*

Postimet tuaja do te grumbullohen dhe do te pasqyrohen rregullisht ne kete teme!

*Ju urojme lexim te kendshem!*


* Ada* 


* Elna Durresi* 


* Gentianii* 


* mullaymeri* 


* shpirti i vogel* 


* Tina*

----------


## KACAKU

Lediaa 



Gerti_3 



alvi 



Blerta 



Entela

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Sic premtuam ne fillim po vazhdojme me linket e meposhtme,
pa shume komente:


* fabi* 


* AlbanianDesign* 


* jonida pasho* 


* Kallmeti* 


* shkodrane82*

----------


## KACAKU

* ben shkodrani* 


* mukadesi* 


* sy jeshilja* 


* Viki* 


* Inconstant moon*

----------


## StterollA

* Kuntakinta


Letersia 76


Albo


Debile


AsgjëSikurDielli


Drini në L.A.*

----------


## StterollA

*Studenti-Te


Lexusja_1963 


cunimartum


Egzekutuesja*

----------


## StterollA

*BjondeKapricoze


bushido


Rebele


Mesnata*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Sic ka qene tradite ne vendosjen e prezantimeve qe na kane lene mbresa, po e vazhdoj me tej kete teme._

*bavarezi5

DEN Bossi

Jano

lara21k*

*Michaela*

----------


## Zemrushja

Nje prezantim mbreselenes per mua ka qene ai i *Denisa*

* *Denisa**

----------

